# Pics of urine damaged engines~Pic Heavy



## ownedbyhorses (Jan 29, 2009)

Here is a pic of the Engines that were in the box that the cat got ahold of. As you can see, some are alot worse than others. Hope this can help get me more answers on how to go about getting them cleaned up/fixed.
TIA!


----------



## ownedbyhorses (Jan 29, 2009)

The pictures make me cringe! Help!


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Repairable. There are some nicer pieces there and worth the effort. I see some salt build up from the urine, and some corrosion and rust. Not real big. I've had worse on some pieces that I bought box lot , as-is.

But, you must act expeditiously. Wash with the baking soda bat on a damp rag. I'd also get a soft, extra soft, tooth brush to get into the crevices and brush the wheels, wetting the brush with the baking soda solution. If the corrosion and rust is bad on the wheels, you may want to try Navel Jelly brushed on those metal parts. Just follow the directions on the label. But, you first need to neutralize the salts and acids of the urine.

After accomplishing that, clean up is next. It probably best to disassemble the pieces and remove the bodies.This will allow you better access to the individual parts of each piece. If you use a brush, make sure it is relatively soft yet firm enough to do the job.

After cleaning the wheels and other metal parts, you may want to protect them with a clear coat of enamel or lacquer. Repainting may be necessary. All the more reason to make sure the urine has been neutralized.

Be gentle yet firm when cleaning. Take your time.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I just put my cat outside.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Let me say it is a nice collection. Even I recognize some pieces. I do have the rivorossi Blue goose Sante Fe. The 4073 UP 4-6-2 is Mantua. The B&O withe the same cab number is probablt Mantua. THe wreck 4-8-0 with the same can number is Mantua. That is good news. Quality stuff. I love them I repaired one once for a friend and enjoyed it. The majority look in good condition.
Follow the Stationmaster suggestion. You could make a good paste or use tooth paste to cover it up to neutralise the acid. After that show me a picture of the bottom of the WRECK 4-8-0 since cab numbers are the same. I am worried because the frame is cast and if badly corroded it"s junk. You cannot have corrosion around the axle area .The mechanism is vulnerable here. The motor is universal. You have a few in the other engines that run.
You would be surprised about restoring shells though. DON't force any screws!!! If they break you are done. Use wd 40 if you remove the shell. More on that later.

Parts, Yarbird trains has all the stuff you need but to get WRECK up again you could buy another used one. Look at his site and find the diagram for the 4-8-0
it will have the parts listed. This is to let you know what you are getting into.
You may want to start with an easier train first. DO you own a dremel tool??
The electric motor points down at seven o clock and has a worm drive gear. It is held to the frame by only one screw. The shell has a screw up front and two back.The diagram will have it. The little steam chest and cow catcher stays attached to hold all those rods. The cab is plastic be careful not to break it.

Page 1 and 2 of the early Mikado 2-8-0 may be the best picture. One screw in the front two in the back.
Look at the Mikado 3rd, ist page. for the wreck. Let me know if you want to name it something else.
The 4-6-2 is a pacific your Light blue engine next to the wreck. 
http://www.yardbirdtrains.com/YBMspecs.htm


----------



## ownedbyhorses (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you all so very much! 
Yes we own a dremel tool. 
I think I am going to be pretty busy for awhile, LOL! 
I am determinded to get these back in tip top shape again. Won't my dad be so proud!  Now I also have the pics to show my progress. 

I can get a pic of the under and post it. 
I want to thank you guys again for all the help! If you can think of anything else to help, my ears/eyes are open.
:thumbsup:

ETA: LOL @ Southern putting his cat out~


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Dremel? YIKES!!! Be very careful with that. Might be OK to polish the wheels wit hthe tool, but the RPM's would be way too high for the plastic. And I would only use the cloth polishing pads and a low RPM, at best.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

That's true, but the only plastic is the cab and tender shell. Under that stuff is a nice cast boiler.
The cow catcher was plastic on mine but they were cast also.

First rule with a dremel is eye protection. The wire attachment can be nasty. You wouldn't want those little pieces of cat stuff in your eyes. Eeeehhhhh!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Whoa...that cat would be meeting a slow, painful death dangling over a cage of rabid pit bulls if it were mine. 

On the bright side, most of it appears salvageable though many of the metal castings will never be the same. The guys have you covered, good luck, I understand there are several good regional recipes for cat worth looking into for a celebration feast afterwards.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You have never used the Bondo Scratch formula in a tube. It works wonders and will fill all the pits.3 bucks at walmart and some sanding. I anxious to see the shell cleaned to see how bad it is.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

shaygetz said:


> Whoa...that cat would be meeting a slow, painful death dangling over a cage of rabid pit bulls if it were mine.
> 
> On the bright side, most of it appears salvageable though many of the metal castings will never be the same. The guys have you covered, good luck, I understand there are several good regional recipes for cat worth looking into for a celebration feast afterwards.


Here ya go:

link removed


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

You should know that I could come up with something. Any recipes that sound good to you? lol 

I agree one sick link.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

stationmaster said:


> You should know that I could come up with something. Any recipes that sound good to you? lol
> 
> I agree one sick link.


Yes I do know that you will pull a link out of your hat. what am i doing up and posting at 3am? that is your job. my cat and I have a love hate relationship. I love to let her out. I hate to let her in. hate is to strong a word. I would prefer that she live outside.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Southern said:


> I am truly sorry that I looked at that link.


Yeah we will have to put a warning on for that one I think.... or remove it entirely. Not appropriate for the discussion here.

Feel free to get back on topic


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh boy, if I ever get a cat and it does that to my trains... hwell:


----------



## galad (May 7, 2009)

I read the title of this thread wrong at first and I thought you were going for some ultra-realism, like you wanted to model the aftermath of some homeless guys who relieved themselves on the train.


----------

